# Cat condos?



## liarakon (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi!
I was wondering if anybody had or had tried cat condos with their rabbits? My bunnies are house rabbits and I am persistently worried that they are bored (they only have 3 fairly small rooms and a corridor to call their own.) My Holly loves climbing on things, and so I am wondering if one of those cat climbing things would be good? I have never had a cat before and so know nothing about the condos - would anybody have any recommendations or advice about buying them for rabbits? 
Obviously cats can scale vertical side, whereas if I was buying one for a rabbit I would have to make sure there were ramps and stuff neh?


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 18, 2012)

You'd probably be better off with starting from scratch with nic panels etc. or getting some cottontail cottages. I don't know what the best source in the UK would be, but in the US I'd recommend catsandrabbitsandmore.com, because they ship them flat, so the shipping cost isn't that bad.

Their only downside is that they're entirely cardboard, so don't last all that long. I ended up making a habitat similar to it, but with grids of various sizes for the insides & an outer layer made with cardboard.

And/or you could make a series of cardboard tunnels, maybe a maze, that they'd enjoy/


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 18, 2012)

I have cats and rabbits. The rabbits tend to steal the cat's toys and vice versa. The one piece of cat furniture the rabbits really like is a scratcher that is an arch, so it is like a little tunnel. It is covered in carpet and sissel so the cats scratch it. The rabbits go under and on top of it. I have never seen the rabbits attempt to climb the condo though. They prefer the NIC shelves as Orlena mentioned.


----------



## liarakon (Jul 18, 2012)

Ah okay. I've looked at the NIC grids and I'm not sure how I would make it up as a toy? I can see how useful they would be for constructing cages, but aside from just making lots of tall, small platforms with ramps, I can't really think of any other fun and interesting ways I could make it up for them? :/

The cottontail cottages look cute  How thick is the cardboard? I'd love to give it a go, but I am worried as I am already having issues with my bunnies eating cardboard and am trying to avoid it as it can pack up in their digestive system and has in the past caused Ammy to go into bunny shut-down mode >_< Also if it is too light she would just grab it and throw it around, or atleast knock it over in an ATTEMPT to throw it :/
They do have something a bit like this:
http://www.petsathome.com/wcsstore/...ontAssetStore/images/products/large/28613.jpg
but made out of lots of little 'logs' which can be bent into a shape. It's a little arc/tunnel, but they're really not that interested in it aside from giving it the occasional chew :/


----------



## wendymac (Jul 18, 2012)

I have the cat condo cubes (purchased for when I had a cat inside, not bought specifically for bunnies). They're neat, because you can arrange them however you want. I keep everything on one level, so no need to worry about ramps.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 18, 2012)

I made a "summer cabanna" for my rabbits with NIC grids. It is two grids long and one wide. I put 2 large tiles on the bottom to give a cool laying surface and a blanket over the top for privacy. It also lets them jump on the roof. Then there is a fan that gives a breeze through the short side. I added hanging toys on the sides. The rabbits love to hang out here to stay cool.

You can see it on the left with the cat blanket. The fan is on the right behind the fence. The cat scratcher you can see a bit more to the top of the picture (maroon and tan). The aquarium is set up as a dig box with clean dirt and the litter box is behind it with the hay wrack above.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 18, 2012)

*liarakon wrote: *


> Ah okay. I've looked at the NIC grids and I'm not sure how I would make it up as a toy? I can see how useful they would be for constructing cages, but aside from just making lots of tall, small platforms with ramps, I can't really think of any other fun and interesting ways I could make it up for them? :/
> 
> The cottontail cottages look cute  How thick is the cardboard? I'd love to give it a go, but I am worried as I am already having issues with my bunnies eating cardboard and am trying to avoid it as it can pack up in their digestive system and has in the past caused Ammy to go into bunny shut-down mode >_< Also if it is too light she would just grab it and throw it around, or atleast knock it over in an ATTEMPT to throw it /


The cottages aren't going to be for you, then. Honey chews cardboard, but eats little of what she's chewed. Does she chew plastic [such as coroplast] as well, indoor-outdoor carpeting? If there's anything she doesn't chew, the cardboard could be covered in some way. If she chews all those things, then fine wire mesh or fiberglass mesh might work. Both are available for replacing torn window screens.

NIC grids can be combined with other grids. You can use cooling racks for cakes & cookies, the better ones that would hold weight. Just like with the cottages, the rabbits can jump to the ground from various places & chase each other around, as shown in the cottontail cottage videos. But again, the grids that aren't vertical must be covered so they can be walked on.


----------

